# Als Harry na een helse bevalling in zijn wiegje ligt



## peterA333

Hi,
I am trying to understand this sentence:

Als Harry na een helse bevalling in zijn wiegje ligt, blijkt de roze wolk een onweersbui te zijn...

My translation:
If Harry after a hellish delivery lies in his crib, the pink cloud appears to be a thunderstorm...

It doesn't make sense - what is the correct translation?
Thanks


----------



## sound shift

I think this "als" is an "as", not an "if". I could be wrong.


----------



## iKevin

As Harry lies in his crib after a hellish delivery, the pink cloud appears to be a thunderstorm...
I, too, think that the ''als'' in this sentence is an ''as'' or a ''when''...


----------



## Najreteip

Hi

I also agree. It should be When/As Harry lies...


----------



## Kayla321

I agree. 

And I think that _blijkt _in this case, should be _turns out (to be)_ instead of _appears_. Or something similar. They thought having a baby would be a pink cloud, but now that the baby is born, it's a thunderstorm instead.


----------



## peterA333

Thank you all


----------

